# Unconventional tools



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The pastry thread discussion of buying paint brushes for pastry work, and using PVC pipe for numerous jobs made me wonder what else people are using in their kitchens that started out in the hardware store or elsewhere. I also use a paint brush for pastry. What else are people using?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I use alot of stuff from the hardware store. For example, I use stainless steal funnal for some pastry work, and copper tubing as well. Sometimes when I have big parties with a theme, then I go to the hardware store for some ideas.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

aluminum soda can to mold tortillas & fried cheese into bowls

real leaves to leave impression in dough

crystal glass drying sheets to mold chocolate

spray bottles from the beauty supply store have the best mist


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Needle-nose pliers for deboning fish fillets.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

To roll dough of even thickness, I bought strip of wood of different height, two of each of course.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I use Firestone steel belted radials when I need to make really big bagels It's a great template..although Michelin all season works best for Pate brisse
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Who do you bake these for Cape Chef? The Green Giant and the Michelin bib?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i actually know some people in the country who get old plow shares and make them in to BBQ hot plates.

What they actually do is make a tripod out of carbon steel and weld a chain from the tripod, hanging down, and then heat and reform the share into a shallow cone and weld that to the chain. Use over a open fire.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Crudeau, I keep a dozen pair of chopsticks for beating eggs, use as tongs, etc. But we're cheating! Those ARE kitchen tools. Anybody ever make hoe cakes on a hoe?? I've used a hammer as a batti carni when I lost mine.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Well this is not quite the thread but I use a dbl bagette pan upside down for my tuilles.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Plastic carpet runners, one side for textured chocolate the spiked side for cooling tarts and the like. 
Plastic sheeting is great for molding chocolate over a cake or around anything. 
Carpet underliners, for keeping large cake layers on cardboard from sliding off cake stand or spinner. 
Wooden dowels for cake supports, (cost less than the wilton ones)
Particle board for cutting cake boards for wedding cakes and the like.
Floor tiles to line the bottom of the oven, bricks too. 
Flower pots to bake in. 
I could go on for days.............


----------

